
The Crash of the Boeing 737 Max Is a Warning to Drivers, Too - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/03/boeing-737-max-crashes-automation-self-driving-cars-surprise.html
======
howard941
> The father of a third routinely started his Toyota Camry with the key fob
> inside the house, drove to work, and found he couldn’t start the car when it
> was time to drive home.

Just wow. It can't raise a warning when the car's in drive and the fob is
absent?

